# What Vehicle(s) Do Your Sona Own?



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 5, 2019)

I'm a car guy, so I thought that it'd be cool to ask furs here what cars or trucks or bikes that their fursonas own.
My fursona owns a green Vespa motorbike, but he also has acccess to his father's 1968 Buick station wagon.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 5, 2019)

Rap just has a broomstick (Nimbus 2001) and a Muggle bicycle for summer break.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 5, 2019)

For my fox, it's unspecified. Depends on what kind of world I feel like putting him in. 
My bird is feral and just uses his wings.


----------



## Simo (Jun 5, 2019)

Simo had a mule for a while. Also hopped trains and even rides first class when he picks enough pockets or turns enough tricks...in his early years.

In the later Mischief Den era vehicles never come up really. Once he rode in a pink MLP style balloon with a fox to a  festival in Skunk Hollow.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 5, 2019)

Probably a similar late 90's Ram, but with a little less rust.


----------



## foussiremix (Jun 6, 2019)

My sona cosmin has a magically enchanted sailboat.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 6, 2019)

Blue, two tone '96 Ford Bronco with the 4.9L straight six


----------



## Munch D. Terelli (Jun 6, 2019)

I wouldn't trust Munch with a skateboard, let alone a powered vehicle of any kind...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 6, 2019)

He has a battered open canoe that he pulled from the bottom of the river and patched the holes in, which gets used if he has to move stuff or has non-swimming visitors.  
As far as motor vehicles go, he'll cheerfully bum a lift!


----------



## Deathless (Jun 6, 2019)

She loves her Jeeps, just like the person who created her!


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 7, 2019)

A Vauxhall Lotus Carlton, fresh out of the 90's. Over 300 BHP...AND practical?
How could he say no?


----------



## cleoXxXstarry (Jun 8, 2019)

Cleo just owns a black Vespa.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jun 8, 2019)

Sakara has no motorised vehicles, I mean he lives in a time before the toilet, even the wheel is still a ways off.

But Sakara does have the Stone Age equivalent of a few vehicles. He has a horse he calls Yöllä, which the Lentavohi gifted him when Sakara became an adopted member of their tribe. After all, the Lentavohi are a people proud of their nomadic, horseback lifestyle... _Even if they are some ten thousand years too early for domesticated horses.
_
The other vehicle Sakara has is an old skin canoe, which Sakara still thinks is unusual for a river-craft, since all the other river-craft he's seen have been dugouts. Sakara's father used to claim that he bartered for it with a tribe of whale-hunting peoples and eventually gave up two red deer for it.


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 11, 2019)

My sona uses magic or their wings for the most part, but they do have a wagon for extended travel. 




Something like a woolywagon they have pulled.


----------



## NorthSam (Jun 16, 2019)

Sam drives a motorcycle. I know next to nothing about motorcycles, but wish fulfilment, y'know?

It looks something like this:


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 16, 2019)

Cassia drives a 1984 Ford F-150, manual. This pic isn't mine but I did used to have that specific kind of truck. I mostly just think it's funny to see a sona on the smaller side wrangling one of these


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 19, 2019)

Probably an SUV like this [With custom skylight for the antlers]



And if the weather is too bad, or if he is just wanting to have some fun, a snow machine like this


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 19, 2019)

Completely inexplicably a TRON Lightcycle.


----------



## Simo (Jun 19, 2019)

I think my next RP/story might have a Safari theme, so I recon' I best get one of these, on account it'll match my colors, and all...looks fast, too! Aside from hopping trains, Simo never likes much to ride in motorized contraptions.


----------



## I don't eat USBs (Jun 19, 2019)

Most of these seem to be based in reality so I feel somewhat out of place posting this. ^--^°

Bee is a protogen who works on space exploration with a small team of other scientists, he himself being a zoologist.

 Hence he is the [sort of] owner of a spacecraft. This craft is enough for a small crew [Think of it being like a couple of Young buses but a bit bigger and it can fly] and is shaped in a way which I can only describe as the offspring of a Star-Wars X-wing and an F 117 Nighthawk but larger. This craft has been named Hedreon and is extremely light on weaponry due to the ship's purpose just being a peaceful one.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 19, 2019)

I don't eat USBs said:


> Most of these seem to be based in reality so I feel somewhat out of place posting this. ^--^°
> 
> Bee is a protogen who works on space exploration with a small team of other scientists, he himself being a zoologist.
> 
> ...


I didn't even think about aircrafts of any kind, the deercoon would absolutely pilot a Cessna 172...


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 19, 2019)

Simo said:


> I think my next RP/story might have a Safari theme, so I recon' I best get one of these, on account it'll match my colors, and all...looks fast, too! Aside from hopping trains, Simo never likes much to ride in motorized contraptions.



That would be a fun thing to draw too, all that black and white.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

The go to gunship to the Order. The dreaded Raven 620.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

public transport.

my workplace is on the bus route.


----------



## ToastyInfinity (Jun 20, 2019)

100%DMC Delorean


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

ToastyInfinity said:


> 100%DMC Delorean



i'm guessing you saw a certain movie and have never actually owned one of these monstrosities.


----------



## ToastyInfinity (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> i'm guessing you saw a certain movie and have never actually owned one of these monstrosities.


It doesn't have to be good, it just has to look sleek.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

ToastyInfinity said:


> It doesn't have to be good, it just has to look sleek.



the point of a car is to get you from A to B.

this car even fails to do that.


----------



## Keefur (Jun 20, 2019)

It's used, no motor, but it was a roller when I got it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Keefur said:


> It's used, no motor, but it was a roller when I got it.



i always wonder how the Flintstones steer this thing.

think about it.


----------



## ShyShadowCat55 (Jun 20, 2019)

My kitty has a 2006 Red Ford Focus. >w<


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

I don't eat USBs said:


> Most of these seem to be based in reality so I feel somewhat out of place posting this. ^--^°
> 
> Bee is a protogen who works on space exploration with a small team of other scientists, he himself being a zoologist.
> 
> ...



at least the X-wing can fly straight.
flying a Nighthawk is a battle in itself.


----------



## ToastyInfinity (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> the point of a car is to get you from A to B.
> 
> this car even fails to do that.


It's more reliable than you think, it depends mostly on the condition of the car after sitting around for 38 years.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

SoniatheSquishy said:


> Completely inexplicably a TRON Lightcycle.



let's hope you don't cut someone off on your daily commute.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> My sona uses magic or their wings for the most part, but they do have a wagon for extended travel.
> 
> View attachment 63788
> Something like a woolywagon they have pulled.



my friend had a beautiful wagon like this and we went for picnics and sung songs from Wind in the Willows totally ironically until life immitated art and some speedy jerk in a hatchback turned it into splinters.


----------



## Jackie_Attak (Jun 20, 2019)

A spacey futuristic hoverboard


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

MetroFox2 said:


> Sakara has no motorised vehicles, I mean he lives in a time before the toilet, even the wheel is still a ways off.
> 
> But Sakara does have the Stone Age equivalent of a few vehicles. He has a horse he calls Yöllä, which the Lentavohi gifted him when Sakara became an adopted member of their tribe. After all, the Lentavohi are a people proud of their nomadic, horseback lifestyle... _Even if they are some ten thousand years too early for domesticated horses.
> _
> The other vehicle Sakara has is an old skin canoe, which Sakara still thinks is unusual for a river-craft, since all the other river-craft he's seen have been dugouts. Sakara's father used to claim that he bartered for it with a tribe of whale-hunting peoples and eventually gave up two red deer for it.



actually been in a man-made kayak once.

it was actually more comfortable and seaworthy than the manufactured crap.


----------



## Jackie_Attak (Jun 20, 2019)

well dang


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Ankyloren2 said:


> Rap just has a broomstick (Nimbus 2001) and a Muggle bicycle for summer break.



i like to cyle in the country too


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Jackie_Attak said:


> A spacey futuristic hoverboard



my experience with hoverboards has been less than satisfactory and quite dangerous for all around me.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jun 20, 2019)

The only vehicle my 'sona needs is ＬＥＧＧ


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 20, 2019)

A Nissan Figaro.


----------



## SoniatheSquishy (Jun 20, 2019)

Correcting myself- the Deercoon doesn't fly a Cessna, she flies a Grumman AA1A/Trainer


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 20, 2019)

Tazmo had a nice blue Civic........


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 20, 2019)

Honestly?  I could see Firuthi driving a minivan stacked almost completely full of computer parts.  Not sure what make and model of minivan though....


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jun 20, 2019)

Nothing. He owns no vehicles. He flies, teleports, and opens portals to places. Much more convenient


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

Pavo lives in a super rural area and likes riding around in an ATV. She's not allowed to use her family's car because last time she was in it she went all Dukes of Hazzard and jumped a dirt ramp.


----------



## Arnak (Jun 21, 2019)

for when hes feeling lazy


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jun 21, 2019)

Izzy has used a Kamov Ka-27 Helix on some occasions. It was even repainted with a “fox-like” color scheme.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 21, 2019)

Izzy4895 said:


> Izzy has used a Kamov Ka-27 Helix on some occasions. It was even repainted with a “fox-like” color scheme.



secretly a Pteropus lol


----------



## Scylo (Jun 21, 2019)

Houseboat for parties and stealing wifi.


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jun 22, 2019)

Mon-Thurs:

An unusually well maintained 2002 Kia Spectra Hatchback with a mismatched front bumper, 2 windows that don't work, and a back right door that won't lock





Fri-Sun (Wxr permitting):

A 2016 Alfa Romeo 4C Spider





Company vehicle:


----------



## Rexcaliburr (Jun 23, 2019)

A classy, blood-stained, "oh god is that entrails on the wheels" Outrunner.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 23, 2019)

Rexcaliburr said:


> A classy, blood-stained, "oh god is that entrails on the wheels" Outrunner.



I've always been more of a Bandit Technical kind of guy, but those things are still so much fun to drive.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jun 25, 2019)

Seeing how Minty is mostly IRL me, he would have the same car as me: Fiesta ST180

While being fictional, he also has the one classic car (that isn't a Mini) which I would love to own: the glorious Triumph TR6


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 20, 2019)

Let's go all out, shall we?

In addition to his '97 Ram, Dallas also owns a 2004 Skyline GTR, which was illegally imported before the Boogaloo.






And while he doesn't own it, one of his regular customers and closest friends has a UH-1 Iroquois that he'll fly on occasion.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 20, 2019)

1988 Honda CRX


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 21, 2019)

As long as we're expanding:

Juno's boyfriend inherited his late mother's 2002 Holden Jackaroo, to replace his totalled 2005 Volvo XC90. He drove it for about a year before leaving Australia.






After landing in Canada, he bought a 2008 Saab 9-3 convertible from a sketchy lot near the airport, that's somehow broken down more often than Juno's Kia.






Side note: I've been wondering if a self-respecting kangaroo would ever own a car called the Jackaroo. I'll just chalk it up to his parents finding a good enough deal to ignore the name.

Extra side note: Juno's first car was a 1989 Isuzu Trooper (North American version of the Jackaroo). He rolled it in college.


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 21, 2019)

Bunny the moth doesn't drive. However, her dream car is  a white, diamond-encrusted bat mobile.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 21, 2019)

What vehicle my fursona could own:




*Dodge Challenger SRT Hellcat
*
or





*Chevrolet Corvette Z06 *

Note: this is not the whole list of vehicles, just not to make this post too long.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Jul 22, 2019)

My fursona likes to bounce so he uses his bouncy ball, but when he goes to clubs and festivals he has a super fancy limo and limo bus


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jul 24, 2019)

Dark blue motorbike,


Or a Chevy.....


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 24, 2019)

He doesnt drive. He just walks and walks and... did I mention walks?


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 26, 2019)

My fursona exists in a different time period, in a world of pirates and kings and scoundrels, when there are still a lot of wild and undiscovered places in the world.  She travels the sea by sailing ship, or she may take her "mermaid" like form and swim from place to place herself.  On land, she is accustomed to traveling on foot, as she is considered a common-folk so luxuries like carriages and horseback riding are out of what she can afford.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 27, 2019)

Rexcaliburr said:


> A classy, blood-stained, "oh god is that entrails on the wheels" Outrunner.


Omg yes


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jul 27, 2019)

An old 4-runner or a Caterham r500


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

I never really gave them any kind of transportation
some of them have wings
some of them can teleport or fly 
some others run really fast
or levitate once in a while
But on the cities I might develop chapters on, I will need an urban background and my characters might need to "blend in"


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 27, 2019)

Didn't I..
wait....


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 28, 2019)

@Ravofox totalled my Kia by driving it into a barn. So I'm using that fat -$20 insurance cheque to get a Volvo.


----------



## Ravofox (Jul 28, 2019)

DRGN Juno said:


> @Ravofox totalled my Kia by driving it into a barn. So I'm using that fat -$20 insurance cheque to get a Volvo.



It's funny, our family car IRL is a volvo! 

*paints it black*

now...that's better!!


----------



## DRGN Juno (Jul 28, 2019)

Ravofox said:


> It's funny, our family car IRL is a volvo!
> 
> *paints it black*
> 
> now...that's better!!



Huh, neat!

Though I'm gonna have to ask you to unpaint that.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 29, 2019)

Go-kart.

Unless like, you know, work and such.  then probably a pathfinder or old jeep.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## ben909 (Dec 13, 2020)

My pvp character  has this



 don’t worry he does not have any warheads


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

A bit of a spoiler for the RP I've made, but:


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 13, 2020)

Conor yeen owns an XJ40 Jaguar he's inherited from his mentor. it's grey, scuffed up, but it's one of the few posessions he's attached to.

Conor Sergal, I assume, flies the space equivalent of a supercar, to make him more attractive to the males that need flirting up. Or at least htat's the most likely.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 13, 2020)

Rimna's daily driver car is a Porche 911 Carrera Cabrio, like this blue one in the spoiler:


Spoiler












He also has a Jeep Wrangler as his off-road car, a Land Rover Evoque and an S-class merc for when he needs to be chauffeured around. Rimna's a rich boi, but not rich enough. He wants to drive Bugattis and be chauffeured in Royces.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 13, 2020)

Something like this:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 13, 2020)

TemetNosce88 said:


> Something like this:



Not John Deere, *hisses.*


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 13, 2020)

Nitro is an adrenaline junkie, he owns a few sportsbikes, including a fast and very rare / exotic one. One of his is crazy fast.. Like stupid fast. He only feels alive when it's all or nothing at the track with 30,000 people watching. He is a complete attention whore, and not happy unless he is doing 0-140mph in 9 seconds. He also loves to guzzle monster by the gallon


----------



## Simo (Dec 13, 2020)

Though I have not yet woven it into a story or RP, I can see Simo having a mule; he is afraid of cars and driving, and the stubborn yet cute aspects of a mule would seem to suit him.


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 13, 2020)

Nitro likes 1000 psi of nitrous oxide underneath him. He is also a wannabe figure skater. Not a natural mix, but he is not an average Sodaroo


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 13, 2020)

Simo said:


> Though I have not yet woven it into a story or RP, I can see Simo having a mule; he is afraid of cars and driving, and the stubborn yet cute aspects of a mule would seem to suit him.


Simo goes his own way at his own pace? Nitro can respect that.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2020)

I thought about the type of vehicle Firuthi would drive again.  I have to adjust the minivan idea into being a midsize SUV... something like the Honda Pilot.  Main modification is that the vehicle itself would be a WiFi spot in addition to the large amount of room inside.  Dunno if he could hold an entire gaming tournament in there but definitely long-term tech work from the van is an option.


I'll give a couple of others for the setting I still need to work on writing.

There's a kangaroo with power armor that actually drives a clunker car, basically the equivalent of a very beat-up-looking Chevrolet Styleline (that's a car from the early 1950s for reference)... that's had the trunk modded to pop out his power armor when he opens it.

There's also a military moth who drives the equivalent of a Nissan Titan.  That's a truck with a lot of crew space.  He's had the front seats modded so they don't crush his wings if he needs to lean back (it's hard for me to explain this, mainly the seat only supports his head and his lower back at the most protruding points).

And a whale tabloid reporter who drives the equivalent of a Ford Transit.  In case you don't know, that's a *cargo van*. Perfect if he needs to conduct an interview away from prying eyes or set up an editing studio... or stake out a potential scoop.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 24, 2020)

The siege machine wall wreaker


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 24, 2020)

This is my current vehicle of choice.

It's freaky as shit.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Dec 25, 2020)

I am a vehicle.


----------



## zenmaldita (Dec 25, 2020)

my sona, personally? hmm I never thought about it before. welp, time to give all the vehicles I can never own to her!


----------



## NitroFastFur (Dec 26, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 97035
> 
> This is my current vehicle of choice.
> 
> It's freaky as shit.


That is so frikkin disturbing, love it!


----------



## PilotBug (May 5, 2021)

ok I know I am late but...
A North American P-51 Mustang (bought after WWII) named "Fox Box"
and also a Harley Davidson WLA


----------



## Raever (May 5, 2021)

Oh I love this idea.
Faline would probably drive a Camaro.






Though I could also see her driving a Ducati...


----------



## Eremurus (May 5, 2021)

This beauty. Mimiron's Head.


----------

